# DISCUS vs. FRONTOSA



## smog_1130 (Jan 1, 2012)

Which do you guys think is better in terms of aesthetic appearance? 
or ur other reasons of course


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

They're both beautiful fish (with some variants of each being particularly impressive). I'd consider other factors to be more important in choosing one over the other such as the size of the tank and my commitment to maintenance. Discus are very high maintenance. Fronts need a really big tank and I don't like their lack of activity.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Fronts are not that good looking compared to discus but how much mantenece do you want to do


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It's more than the fish, it's the whole experience of the tank...









220G Tank, Fronts measure up to 13".

I miss this tank, I didn't even take a video of the setup, just a few photos.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

I am a big fan of frontosas.. I just got 3 burundis recently. Then again, I am a big fan of african cichlids.

Discus are beautiful fish as well but they are one of the hardest fish to take care of... water parameters have to be on point at all times.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

It really depends on the variant of each fish. Overall, based on appearance and more specifically colour, I would say discus. There are some unreal stunning looking discus out there.

Frontosa from south lake Tanganyika have a deep rich blue grow to them that is hard to compare to any other fish.

Discus require more maintenance since they are a sensitive fish but quite rewarding if you keep them successfully.

If you have a large tank and want to keep a colony of fish for a long time, I'd recommend Frontosa. Good hearty fish!


----------

